# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Hace poco que entre a esta pagina

## joses

Quisisera saber si los 40 euros que uno se gana en el concurso se pueden gastar en los objetos que uno quiera de magia o tienen que ser unos especificos?

----------


## Pulgas

De momento tendrás que esperar a que se convoque un nuevo concurso. Allí, en las bases, se explicará todo y, para el caso de que te surjan dudas, será el momento de preguntar.

Cierro el tema.

----------

